# Nice gill today



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a teaser from today on a little less then 3". West Central Ohio lake


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice gill! Thought about heading that way tomarrow but gonna try its shallow cousin in east central ohio.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good luck !!! Id love to hear about your day


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the report, nice gill! Looks like it is a go for me tomorrow in South Central Ohio.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

They were on Kiser today , 3.5-4" so you should be good tomorrow
Good luck and be sure to post a report, since Ill be at work....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Good luck !!! Id love to hear about your day


Ice was to thin for me to go solo.... No fish.... shoulda drove west


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice gill salmonid


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a beauty alright.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Gills gone wild yesterday. The action was pretty consistent all day, when the gills slowed a little, the bass took over. I hit a pod of what I thought was white bass, but someone told me they were probably juvenile hybrids. Probably caught ten on consecutive drops, just wish that I would have taken a pic of the sonar (solid red). I was not able to find any crappie or perch. Found 4-5” everywhere I drilled, but the forecast doesn’t look promising this week. Guess that I'm now waiting for round 3.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man I bet those small wipers were fun! Well done!


----------

